# subcool/tga



## loolagigi (Jan 24, 2010)

hey buddy, when is hd ganna recieve more querkle seeds. thanks loola


----------



## subcool (Jan 25, 2010)

It will be a few weeks we just restocked and Querkle was not ready at the time but it will be filled soon 

Sub


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 25, 2010)

dude love the Deep Purple!!!


----------

